# Who is the biggest guy on this board?



## THE_GAME (Oct 30, 2001)

I was wondering who is the biggest?


----------



## Mule (Oct 30, 2001)

Id say Scotty hes the shit!


----------



## Shmoo (Oct 31, 2001)

That depends on what your asking, tallest, heaviest, biggest arms, biggest dick etc...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 31, 2001)

Albob looks like a pretty big guy.  It sure as hell isn't me.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 31, 2001)

Me.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 31, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter2 *_
> I'm 6' 7" 235



Damn!!!  Dude, your head is going to hit the ceiling!

(remind me never to mess with you   )


----------



## w8lifter2 (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm just a big SISSY...


----------



## bludevil (Oct 31, 2001)

I know mule's ass is the biggest in this forum...


----------



## HickeyNC (Oct 31, 2001)

Well, i was going to say i was the biggest, but w8lifter2 is pretty big in that pic. 

That pic reminds me of the time i thought i saw The Undertaker in Raligh/Durham Airport. If it was him, he is a big mofo. But for all i know he could be a big sissy like you.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter2 *_
> I'm 6' 7" 235



hey are you in the WWF ???


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 31, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Id say Scotty hes the shit!



Hahahahaha, I'm huge!!!

Hey did any of you's dress up for halloween? I'm batman!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2001)

Who the hell is 6' f'n 7!!!!!  Damn, I didn't know they made people that big!!!  That halloween pic scared the crap outta me


----------



## w8lifter2 (Oct 31, 2001)

ROFL 

But my stikingly hansome looks in the 2nd picture made you feel better though, right!!!


----------



## Crayon (Oct 31, 2001)

Ahnmmmmm.  I would say I am the biggest and anyone that want to challange me can co eat shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Crayon (Oct 31, 2001)

Ahnmmmmm.  I would say I am the biggest and anyone that want to challange me can co eat shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2001)

So where's the pic?


----------



## w8lifter2 (Oct 31, 2001)

It's in the thread.  It's called we3.  It's on the first page of posts near the bottem.


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 31, 2001)

post your stats and a pic if you people can.


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 31, 2001)

bump


----------



## Pemburu (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm only a short ....make that  average American male.

Crayon, I challenge you to posting something that doesn't have unsuitable language in the thread.  

Size wise, I guess I'll go eat some now.  

JC


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm bigger than all of you....you see how much w8 is on that bar?! That's a Dime baby!!! Eat your heart out!!!

LMFAO   

w8 kicks all yer butts


----------



## Maki Riddington (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm fat.


----------



## Mule (Oct 31, 2001)

I dont think im small anymore. But im not Fucking fat either!


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm bigger than all of you....you see how much w8 is on that bar?! That's a Dime baby!!! Eat your heart out!!!
> 
> LMFAO
> ...




OH MY !!! You are...


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2001)

Mule is the biggest and Maki is the fattest and TSB is the smartest...end of discussion


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Crayon *_
> Ahnmmmmm.  I would say I am the biggest and anyone that want to challange me can co eat shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11




Yeah, YOU ARE the biggest???.


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> I dont think im small anymore. But im not Fucking fat either!




Dude, you are just a fat bastard in denial.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2001)

Mule's not fat, he's just big-boned.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Nov 1, 2001)

This thread is sounding like a high school locker room! lol


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 1, 2001)

IT'S NOT !!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2001)

Did I mention that Prince is the coolest!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Large And In Charge *_
> This thread is sounding like a high school locker room! lol




Large,

Is that a mustache or is that a squiral sitting on your face ???


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Did I mention that Prince is the coolest!!!!!!




*kiss* *kiss*


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Did I mention that Prince is the coolest!!!!!!



I agree.  

W8lifter thinks so too!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Mule's not fat, he's just big-boned.



Bahahahahaha


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> I agree.
> ...


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2001)

I thought everyone knew, Walter is the biggest in this forum. He only weight 180#'s and can bench 500, squat 1000  and deadlift 800. Walter is da man!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> I thought everyone knew, Walter is the biggest in this forum. He only weight 180#'s and can bench 500, squat 1000  and deadlift 800. Walter is da man!!!



Hmmm...we have not been graced with Walter's "feats of strength posts" in quite awhile! 

Add him to the missing member thread!


----------



## Crayon (Nov 2, 2001)

Stop sucking up to Prince.  He is a fat ass that lives next to a Krispy Doughnut shop, and eats all of their products they make.  his wife has to carry him around in a wheelbarrell lol


----------



## Pianomahnn (Nov 3, 2001)

5'9" 145 lbs.

You all better get out of the way when I'm walking around.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Crayon *_
> Stop sucking up to Prince.  He is a fat ass that lives next to a Krispy Doughnut shop, and eats all of their products they make.  his wife has to carry him around in a wheelbarrell lol





actually my biggest vice is not sweets, it's BEER!


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm guessing that there isn't any real big guys on this board.


----------



## Mule (Nov 3, 2001)




----------



## Charger (Nov 4, 2001)

5'11" 210lb 13% body fat though, thats not real big but anyone under 6' and over 200lbs is not small either. I'm happy with it


----------



## Crayon (Nov 4, 2001)

POWER TO THE SHORT PEOPLE LOL!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2001)

Oh heck I'll throw my stats out...5'11"...245 lbs...11% BF....lifetime natty....hopefully getting my pro card this year in the WNBF...will compete at 210-212 at about 4% BF....not mind boggling for a juicer, but for naturals I do ok.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 4, 2001)

gopro, do you know who Gary Gomez is?


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 4, 2001)

hey gopro, do you have any pics?


----------



## Mule (Nov 4, 2001)

I got a pic of him! But i dont know if he wants it posted!


----------



## HickeyNC (Nov 5, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> I got a pic of him! But i dont know if he wants it posted!



The Question here is, where do *YOU*  have it posted Mule?


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 5, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> I'm guessing that there isn't any real big guys on this board.




Where are your stats...little boy???


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2001)

Prince..I'm pretty sure I know who G. Gomez is.

Mule has an old competition shot of me when I weighed about 190 in shape...20-22 lbs ago. Post it if you like Mule.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> I'm guessing that there isn't any real big guys on this board.



Does it really matter? 

Anyway, this is a "natural" board" for the most part. So, if you really want to hang out with "big guys", you need to go to one of the "juicer boards"!


----------



## ac (Nov 5, 2001)

go on mule post the pic


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 5, 2001)

> *Originally Posted by w8lifter2:* Where are your stats...little boy???



Who are you calling little boy, huh?  
I'm 17, 180lbs, w/a max of 200lbs on bench
You might  be bigger than me w8lifter2 but your also a lot older than I am also. 

The Game


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 5, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> 
> 
> Who are you calling little boy, huh?
> ...



Impressive bench for a boy your size and age.  To me, you are a little boy, for obviouse reasons... One, I got 20 years on you and two, I take dumps bigger than you


----------



## Crayon (Nov 5, 2001)

Dude I am one year over you The_game and my bench is 300 so please insert you foot to your mouth....thank you.


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 5, 2001)

I was not trying to brag marker or crayon or whatever your name is, I know it needs improvement. He asked me for my stats and I posted them. I'm about to stick my foot strait up your candy  !

The Game


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2001)

NO ARGUING...this is a friendly board...we are family here!


----------



## ac (Nov 5, 2001)

gopro are you gonna post your pics buddy?


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 5, 2001)

I agree GoPro


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2001)

Do you want to see shots that are somewhat dated. I don't have any shots since 1999. If you do I'll post those but I look alot different now....


----------



## ac (Nov 5, 2001)

yeah post your old pics while we wait for your new ones to get taken. I was gonna try and get some pics of myself taken, when i do i'll post them.


----------



## Mule (Nov 5, 2001)

here is the one i had! On my head board!!! LOL!


----------



## ac (Nov 6, 2001)

lookin good gopro!


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> I was not trying to brag marker or crayon or whatever your name is, I know it needs improvement. He asked me for my stats and I posted them. I'm about to stick my foot strait up your candy  !
> 
> The Game




Hey Game, You got any original quotes or do you thrive on being a WWF wanna be.  

Your stats are impressive, for your size.  Crayon may have a stonger bench at a year older than you, but you may have a stonger body part than he does.  Don't get discouraged at what people say.  What matters is that you have goals and you work hard to achieve them.  When you look in the mirror, who do you see?  It's you, so be yourself and "IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT ANYONE ELSE THINKS" !!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2001)

Uggh...looking at that pic now makes me cringe. I feel like a twig in that shot!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2001)

I think you look great


----------



## ZONE (Nov 6, 2001)

IMO, if you're on this board then you're probably in better shape then 95% of the population in general, so be proud of yourself.  Who cares who is the biggest and strongest on this board..sure its interesting to see where everyone is at, but what counts is that you're staying in shape and striving to improve, which I only assume you are if you put the effort into finding and then posting on this board.  (which also IMO is the best one out the  )  

I'm 36 years old, 5'10", 185lbs, with about 10%BF and can bench press 265lbs.  Not bad for working full time and being a father of 5.  

I'm impressed by anyone that is putting the effort into staying in shape, which is everyone on this board.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2001)

Good stuff Zone!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 6, 2001)

I totally agree with you zone, Gopro's bigger than me but I'm perdier.


----------



## ZONE (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I totally agree with you zone, Gopro's bigger than me but I'm perdier.



Hey, if we're going for perdie here then you sure do take the cake...   

I still can't get that picture of you on that moped out of my mind


----------



## Large And In Charge (Nov 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ZONE *_
> I still can't get that picture of you on that moped out of my mind



Nobody can lol


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 6, 2001)

hahahahaha, you asked for it!!! 
Yes, I'm that huge!!!


----------



## Mule (Nov 6, 2001)

I want to grow up to be just like him!!!


----------



## walter (Nov 7, 2001)

gopro, you got nice size, very ripped. You are no doubt a professional bodybuilder, but I have a quesiton. I am trying to gain weight. What are your tips. I lift heavy, eat 3500-4000 calories a day with about 180 grams of protein. I weight 177 My goal is to gain 10-15 pounds. Should I be consummming more protein, or calories? My strength is not a problem I just want to pack on some more muscle in the next 6 months or so. Any help would be appreciated-Walt


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 7, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by walter *_
> gopro, you got nice size, very ripped. You are no doubt a professional bodybuilder, but I have a quesiton. I am trying to gain weight. What are your tips. I lift heavy, eat 3500-4000 calories a day with about 180 grams of protein. I weight 177 My goal is to gain 10-15 pounds. Should I be consummming more protein, or calories? My strength is not a problem I just want to pack on some more muscle in the next 6 months or so. Any help would be appreciated-Walt



Walter.  Take this for what it's worth, but you seem to be doing everything right, except for the protein intake.  Recently it has been stated that if you want to make serious gains, you need to be consuming 2-3 gms of protein per pound of body weight.  You can check this with TheGame2001, and ask him what the proper calories, protein, carbs and fat intake should be, to gain the kind of weight you want.


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2001)

Walt...you want to gain more size? MORE PROTEIN....it works! Go between 1 1/2 to 2 grams per pound of bodyweight, but lower your carbs somewhat to compensate. Your biggest protein meals should occur at breakfast and post-workout. Also, a small protein drink in the middle of the night would help.

Remember that all other aspects of BB must be in place...proper training for your goal, rest/sleep, supps, etc.

Let me know if you need more input.


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 7, 2001)

*...*

perhaps not the biggest but at 43...i'm hanging in...


----------



## walter (Nov 7, 2001)

thnks a lot, I was pretty sure that I needed to double my weight in protein, but it seems so much so I wasn't for sure. Thnks for the tips both of you.


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: ...*



> _*Originally posted by Thegame2001 *_
> perhaps not the biggest but at 43...i'm hanging in...



Good Back shot....Rhomboids are freakin Huge!!!


----------



## Charger (Nov 7, 2001)

I definitly agree. I doubled my protein intake recently and am amaxed at the difference! The Game2001, I feel old at 39 but you look great at 43!Whats your BF?


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 8, 2001)

*bf*

no idea about bf, i never have it checked.  I just use the mirror.....


----------



## ZONE (Nov 8, 2001)

Ok so lets say that at 185lbs I start eating 300grams of protien per day, lift correctly...  have a decent diet of say 3000cals...  

How much could one expect to gain per month?

After doing this for 2 months then leveling off to say 150grams of protien with 2000cals per day...  

Would you keep the muscle gains and maintian OR, lose what you gained and be back to square one in 2-3 months?


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2001)

Well Zone...tough question...there are so many factors involved in the equation it would be impossible for anyone to tell you exactly how much you would gain. If everything else remains the same, but you significantly raise your protein intake you will notice steady improvements in size and strength.

As far as dropping down by 1000 cals and cutting way back on your protein...of course you would begin to lose some muscle and some bodyfat which will happen any time you restrict your calories. My question is why would you do this? At 185 lbs you should be eating a minimum of 185 grams of protein per day. And, if your goal is to cut up, your protein should go even higher while lowering carbs to try and maintain as much muscle as possible.


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 8, 2001)

*...*

I think everyone just automatically assumes you drop your carbs to lose weight and cut up.  My carb intake remains about 300 grams a day while dieting for contest.

Its eating clean is how you cut up.  Folks eat bad food and actually their carb intake might be rather low except for simple carbs(bread and chips) while their saturated fat is sky high(burgers and such)

I'll eat a clean diet while still taking in carbs 5 out of 6 meals to contest diet.  I probably take in more carbs dieting that a sloppy eater does normally.....
Its eating 6 or 7 clean meals, drinking your water, eating enough fiber, managing eating good fats versus saturated fats.

Cutting up is not simply lowering carbs, thats pretty much a myth in my book....too simple.


----------



## ZONE (Nov 8, 2001)

I just find it very difficult to eat that much protien everyday.  I mean thats alot of food to get lets say 1.5 my body weight in grams of protien..  it almost 300 grams per day.   What do you guys do to/eat to get that much protien into your daily diet?
Supp's????


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 8, 2001)

*....*

Say you eat 6 meals a day, if you take in protein at each meal thats say 30 grams a meal for 180 grams, add 2 shakes with about 50 grams and your there.  Or take in about 50 grams a meal at 4 meals if all you can eat is 4 meals and a couple shakes for you 6 meals and your there again.


----------



## walter (Nov 8, 2001)

game- so do I neccessarly need to consume 4000 calories or is 3000 fine?


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 8, 2001)

*...*

Walter, figure out how many calories you need to eat to remain at the same weight.  If that turns out to be 2500 for example then to gain weight and not gain that much fat I would eat 3500 for 3 days, return to 2500 for 7 days, eat 3500 for 3 days, return to 2500 for 7 days and so forth.....


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2001)

Zone...all of the quality MRP's and protein powders on the market have made it so easy to meet our needs for high protein intake. A single shake can contain 35-50 grams at a shot. Besides, people must understand that eating BIG is a very necessary part of the BB equation...training hard alone won't do it!

2001...I can't argue with your results as you look great in your pic,however, I have found that low carb diets have been the most successful plan for myself and for 9 out of 10 of my clientele. Of course exact amounts are tailored to the individual, but on the whole I have found through years of experimentation that these diets retain more muscle and burn more fat than any other plan


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 9, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> I want to grow up to be just like him!!!


We'd just like for you to grow up.
 

39 years old
6'1"
245 lbs
down to 14% BF  (Scary to think how high it used to be. )


----------



## Slim Jim (Nov 9, 2001)

I'm just a little guy with a big dick, ummm, I mean stick!!


----------



## Charger (Nov 9, 2001)

ALBOB, nice to see another 39 year old on this board.


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 13, 2001)

*...`*

Well I'd have to disagree about the low carb thing.  Sure its the quickest way to get lean but you certainly are not going to be able to build muscle on a low carb diet.  Just retain what you have.
But you are not going to build anything unless you have all 3 type bricks in your house.  Protein. Carbs. Fat.


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 13, 2001)

Game 2001...

What is the ideal break down again...% Protein, % Carbs and %Fat using a 3000 calorie diet

w8
 2


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2001)

Game 2001....I use a low carb diet year around...about 100 grams per day offseason...and I have built more lean mass each year. 2 years ago i was about 220 at 10% BF...this year I am about 242 at 10 % BF.

Not saying what you do doesn't work cause you look great. Also, not saying that my diet is ideal for everyone, just that you should not dismiss it by saying it won't work to add mass because it does for me and many of my clients...


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 13, 2001)

*...*

you gained 22 pounds of lean muscle in one year on a low carb diet?
What gear are you taking?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: ...*



> _*Originally posted by Thegame2001 *_
> you gained 22 pounds of lean muscle in one year on a low carb diet?
> What gear are you taking?



Rather than arguing with him, or accusing him of taking roids, why don't you answer the question that w8lifter2 asked you?  



> Game 2001...
> 
> What is the ideal break down again...% Protein, % Carbs and %Fat using a 3000 calorie diet


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 13, 2001)

*...*

Whoa prince, not arguing just asking what hes taking to gain that type size in a year.  You can't do that on a low carb diet.  You can lean up like heck but gain 20 pounds of muscle?

Not arguing, just curious what hes taking.

But to answer w8lifter.
I go about 40/40/20 or 35/45/20

You know I rarely count calories or grams or stuff like that, I do watch the fat I take in and make sure its good fat either from flax or nuts or salmon.
But I make sure I take in complex carbs each meal except last meal of day, get about 250-300 grams of protein a day each day and eat clean.  Basically eating clean keeps me lean.  If I lower my carbs that low, then how do you ever carb deplete for a show and how do you keep your muscles fromlooking anything other than flat as a pancake........

Lastly, why does everyone always think someones arguing with them on these boards just for having a different opinion.  I was just asking gopro how he did that at such a low carb intake without taking gear?

Thanks


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 13, 2001)

*...*

to further clarify I have no problem with someone taking gear either.


----------



## ZONE (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: ...*



> _*Originally posted by Thegame2001 *_
> you gained 22 pounds of lean muscle in one year on a low carb diet?
> What gear are you taking?



He said 2 years/ 11 pounds per year or less then one pound per month.   I'm not into BBing as much as you two but that  doesn't sound to outrageous to me.


hey gopro,  

could I get a sample of that diet you have your clients on.  my stats are a couple pages back.  I'd love to add about 5-7lbs of lean mass by next June.

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: ...*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> Rather than arguing with him, or accusing him of taking roids, why don't you answer the question that w8lifter2 asked you?



 Thanks Man, you're alright!!!


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 13, 2001)

*ooops*

Now I see you built 22 pounds in 2 years but still, HOW?
How many calories a day did you take in?  And really don't know how you build size without carbs.  Not doubting you but i've been lifting and competing 23 years and have never seen anyone able to do that.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2001)

Sorry, "argue" was a strong word... 

I was just implying that answering w8lifter's question would be more productive than debating gopro's diet, and whether he takes steroids. 

If I remember correctly gopro has already stated that he is all natural, and competes in the NABA.  (did I get that right gopro?)


----------



## THE_GAME (Nov 13, 2001)

hey gopro, how long have you been training?


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2001)

Zone...I have been training for 15 years.

The diet I have my clients on are tailored to each individual according to their goals (mass gain, weight loss, strength, etc.), and their age, gender, training age, time to commit to training/cardio, lifestyle, etc.

The basics are high protein...up tp 2 g per lb of weight...low carbs...usually between 1/3-1g per lb of weight( unless i am training an athlete that simply needs bodyweight or a younger person with a furnace for a metabolism)...and medium to high fats, coming mostly from EFA's.

If you want to send me a private message with all your info I can tailor a diet for you.

Game 2001...I am a natural for life bodybuilder and I compete in the INBF. I should have a good shot at my pro card this year so I can move to the WNBF.

So, I did not achieve my gains with gear. I simply redoubled my efforts, evaluating everything I do in terms of training, recovery, supplements, diet, etc. The result was about 20 lbs in 2 years. You can gain mass without many carbs. Perhaps that would not work  for you and your type of metabolism ( or maybe it would ), but it has worked wonders for me!


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 14, 2001)

*...*

gopro,
e-mail me at bowermant@anad.army.mil

can see my pics at bowermant@anad.army.mil
be interested to see what your ideas are.
also like to send you pics of a friend of mine that recently competed in natural show in atlanta.
Thanks


----------



## Thegame2001 (Nov 14, 2001)

I mean see all my pics at 
www.armed-guard.com/terryb/


----------

